# client mail avec piece jointe



## kayos (26 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 

j'aimerai trouver un client mail qui permettent de mettre en PJ les documents présents sur fileapp, les photos, etc ...
Je vous explique rapidement, j'ai acheté cet ipad pour ma mère qui s'en sert pour les mails. Pbm, ma mère avec ses 66 printemps a du mal à comprendre comment switcher entre mail, fileapp. 
Dejà, je lui ai mis l'app de gmail qui est un peu mieux faite que l'app native mail. 

Dc pour résumer, j'aimerai un client qui permettre dans un mail d'y joindre aussi bien un pdf aussi bien une photo présente dans ses photos...

Merci bcp.


----------



## kayos (28 Mars 2013)

oui, sauf qu'il faut quelle fasse un copier coller de l'adresse mail dans gmail, opération pas super facile pour elle mais pour moi aussi de temps en temps avec ces petites boules bleues... enfin nous, les "jeunes" on s'en sort, mais ma mère a presque 70 ans a un peu de mal.... normal....

donc pas de solution....beh il va falloir qu'elle apprenne....


----------

